# صلاة



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2011)

*بشفاه جمدتها الثلوج، *

*بصراخ ودموع من وسط عذاب اليأس، *

*نطير إلى مذودك المغطى بالقش، *

*أيها الطفل الإلهى. *

*اقبل تضرعنا وصلواتنا، *

*اقبل شوقنا وعزائمنا، *

*اقبل تضحية الأبطال، *

*اقبل دموع أحبائنا وتنهدهم وهمومهم. *

*احفظنا جميعاً حتى يبزغ الفجر. *

*امنح بركاتك السمائية للذين ماتوا فى أرض غريبة من الجوع والتعب. *

*من أجل كرامة أمك القديسة وكل قديسيك *

*اشفق على كل من نحب وعلى كل أمتنا. *

*بقلب مكمد بالحزن أتوسل إليك، *

*قصر أيام محنتنا. *

*إن أردت ذبيحة فخذها منى، *

*لكن امنحنى شجاعة وقوة الشهداء . *

*آمين*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 يناير 2011)

آميــــــن

شكرا جدا جدا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## اليعازر (14 يناير 2011)

+++آميــــــــن+++

صلاة رائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2011)

*آمين -- الرب يباركك دائماً*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> آميــــــن
> 
> شكرا جدا جدا
> سلام الرب يسوع​


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> +++آميــــــــن+++
> 
> صلاة رائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*امين ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> *آمين -- الرب يباركك دائماً*​


*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميـــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يعوضك​


*ميرسي كوكو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2011)

*يا من ليس لى سواه اعنى واسمع صراخى
فكم احتاجك وبقلبى اناديك 
تعال واقمنى ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا من ليس لى سواه اعنى واسمع صراخى
> فكم احتاجك وبقلبى اناديك
> تعال واقمنى ​*



امين يا رب
ميرسي دوونا


----------

